# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الهجرة غير الشرعية وتهريب الأشخاص جرائم تحيط بمجتمعاتنا

## hazem mohamed

الهجرة غير الشرعية وتهريب الأشخاص جرائم تحيط بمجتمعاتنا

تعاني الدول المستقبلة للمهاجرين هذا النوعَ من الهجرة، وهي ناتجة غالباً عن جرائم تهريب الأشخاص عبر الحدود. وللحد من هذه الظاهرة دعت منظمة الأمم المتحدة الدول الأعضاء للانضمام إلى بروتوكول مكافحة تهريب المهاجرين التابع لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الحدود الوطنية لسنة ،2000 الذي نص في الفقرة الأولى من مادته السادسة على ما يلي:

- ( تعتمد كل دولة طرف ما قد يلزم من تدابير تشريعية وتدابير أخرى لتجريم الأفعال التالية في حال ارتكابها عمداً، ومن أجل الحصول، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، على منفعة مالية أو منفعة مادية أخرى:

(أ) تهريب المهاجرين؛

(ب) القيام، بغرض تسهيل تهريب المهاجرين، بما يلي:

1- إعداد وثيقة سفر أو هوية مزورة؛

2- تدبير الحصول على وثيقة من هذا القبيل أو توفيرها أو حيازتها.

(ج) تمكين شخص، ليس مواطناً أو مقيماً دائماً في الدولة المعنية، من البقاء فيها دون تقيّد بالشروط اللازمة للبقاء المشروع في تلك الدولة، وذلك باستخدام الوسائل المذكورة في الفقرة الفرعية (ب) من هذه الفقرة أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة).

فجريمة تهريب الأشخاص هي الأفعال التي يرتكبها شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص من أجل الحصول على منفعة مالية أو مادية، والتي تنطوي على نقل المهاجرين عبر الحدود الوطنية إلى دولة أخرى بشكل غير شرعي، أو تأمين بقاء هؤلاء المهاجرين غير الشرعيين في تلك الدول باستخدام الوسائط المذكورة أنفاً.

وقد انضمت سورية كغيرها من الدول إلى هذا البروتوكول التابع لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الحدود الوطنية لسنة 2000. ولكن إذا بحثنا في التشريع السوري وهنا في قانون العقوبات المختص بهذا النوع من الجرائم، فإننا لا نجد نصاً يجرم هذه الجريمة بشكل محدد. إلا أن هذا القانون يجرم بعض الأفعال الداخلة في تكوين هذه الجريمة، كفعل إعداد وثيقة سفر أو هوية مزورة أو حيازة الوثيقة المزورة.

فقد عرِّفت المادة 443 من هذا القانون التزوير كما يلي: هو  تحريف مفتعل للحقيقة في الوقائع والبيانات التي يراد إثباتها بصك أو  مخطوط يحتج بهما، يمكن أن ينجم عنه ضرر مادي أو معنوي أو اجتماعي.  وتختلف عقوبة التزوير بحسب محل التزوير، ونصت المادة 444 على أن يعاقب بعقوبة مرتكب التزوير نفسها من استعمل المزوَّر وهو عالم بأمره. فجعلت العقوبة نفسها لفعل التزوير أو استخدام المزور. أما المادة ،452 فنصت على ما يلي:

1  يعاقب  بالحبس من شهر إلى سنتين: من حصل بذكر هوية كاذبة. على جواز سفر أو ورقة  طريق أو تذكرة مرور، ومن حصل بانتحاله اسماً على رخصة صيد أو حمل سلاح  أو تذكرة هوية أو تذكرة ناخب أو وثيقة نقل أو نسخة عن السجل العدلي  خاصة بالغير.

 2  يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من استعمل وثيقة من الوثائق  المذكورة آنفاً أعطيت باسم غير اسمه أو بهوية غير هويته.

أما المادة454 فنصت على :من ارتكب التزوير   بالاختلاق أو التحريف في إحدى الأوراق المشار إليها في المادة ،452 عوقب  بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين. وهنا يكون التجريم و العقوبة محددين بشكل خاص بالنسبة إلى جواز السفر أو وثائق السفر الأخرى.

بالنسبة إلى المقيم غير الشرعي الذي لا يغطي إقامته غير الشرعية بأية وثائق مزورة فلا يخضع لأي عقوبة جزائية، بل يتخذ تجاهه إجراء الترحيل القسري إلى موطن جنسيته، أو آخر إقامة شرعية، مع إمكان فرض الحجز الاحتياطي ريثما تتم عملية الترحيل حسب الحال.

أخيراً لابد من القول بأنه لا يوجد نص في قانون العقوبات السوري يجرِّم جرم تهريب الأشخاص الذي يتم دون استخدام أساليب التزوير، والذي يتم عبر المداخل غير الشرعية للدول، إلا مادة تتعلق بالغش بالمهاجرة، وهنا لابد من استدراك هذا النقص في قانون العقوبات لسد هذه الثغرة في مشروع تحديث قانون العقوبات الحالي المزمع إجراؤه.

منقول للافادة

----------


## hazem mohamed

ما المقصود بالهجرة غير الشرعية؟

الهجرة غير الشرعية، هي دخول الأشخاص لبلد ما بدون القيام بالاجراءات القانونية. وتشمل الهجرة غير الشرعية:

الأشخاص الذين يدخلون بطريقة غير قانونية إلى دول الاستقبال ولا يسوون وضعهم القانوني.

الأشخاص الذين يدخلون دول الاستقبال بطريقة قانونية ويمكثون هناك بعد انقضاء مدة الإقامة القانونية.

الأشخاص الذين يشتغلون بطريقة غير قانونية خلال إقامة مسموح بها.

الأشخاص الذين يشغلون منصبا دون المنصوص عليه في عقد العمل

----------


## حوريه الصدفات

*اسعد الله قلوبكم وامتعها بالخير دوماً

أسعدني كثيرا مروركم وتعطيركم هذه الصفحه*

----------


## ahmedtonsy

مقال رائع يعطيك العافية

----------


## elsayyada

بحث يوضح انه يجب هناك وعي بخطورة الأمر والمجازفة غير المجدية

----------

